# Fresh water drain tap



## Beetee

Hi people.
I can't find the fresh water drain tap in my Rapido 924F. Can anyone help please?

Many thanks

Brian.


----------



## cabby

surely someone can tell him exactly where.

cabby


----------



## rosalan

I do not know your van but my previous van did not have an external drain, only the internal type.
The internal drain taps often are in the form of a lift up plastic flap. The only ones I have been in contact with were brightly coloured, my present one being yellow. You simply move it into its drain position and leave it to empty your tank. Do not forget to leave your hot taps and shower on, to allow your water tanks to fully drain.
Alan


----------



## Colinsburgh

Hi Brian,

I can't tell you exactly where the drain tap is in your van but in my rapido 966 it's well hidden under a shelf in the floor of the kitchen cupboard. It's a blue lever tap which is opened by lifting it up. I suggest you try looking in cupboards at locations close to the fresh water tank or the water heater.

Hope this helps,

Peter


----------



## raynipper

My Hobby fresh water tank just does not have a drain...!!!!  
I am forced to pump out via the sink and waste tank.

There is just no drain or outlet below the floor at all.

Ray.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, don't know much about your van.   But to drain the fresh water tank on my Euramobil you take the caps of the top of the tank put your hand in and pull two plugs out and its empty, I think its the same on some Hymers, its worth a look. :lol: Bob.


----------



## bognormike

I didn't know I had a drain from my fresh water tank in the Pilote until I'd had it about 3 years! Nothing flashy, just reach into the tank & pull out the plug and it drains directly out onto the undereneath. :roll:


----------



## overthemoon

Hi Brian,
As Colinsburgh says, our Rapido's drain tap is under the shelf in the kitchen cupboard,behind the water pump and it's bl--dy awkward to get at.Hands and knees job and lift the flap upwards to drain.Our 786f has a small bore drain pipe and it takes forever if your fresh water tank is loaded.
Love the van otherwise  though


----------



## raynipper

bobandjane said:


> Hi, don't know much about your van.   But to drain the fresh water tank on my Euramobil you take the caps of the top of the tank put your hand in and pull two plugs out and its empty, I think its the same on some Hymers, its worth a look. :lol: Bob.


Presumably Bob you have a hole in the floor to let the water out. If there is a bung in the bottom of my tank it would flow along inside the settee and kitchen units.

Ray.


----------



## bobandjane

raynipper said:


> bobandjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, don't know much about your van.   But to drain the fresh water tank on my Euramobil you take the caps of the top of the tank put your hand in and pull two plugs out and its empty, I think its the same on some Hymers, its worth a look. :lol: Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> Presumably Bob you have a hole in the floor to let the water out. If there is a bung in the bottom of my tank it would flow along inside the settee and kitchen units.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Hi Ray, we have two plugs in the tank and it drains onto the ground under the van, I would say your van being German is the same set up,  I have seen a Hymer and the plug was on a chain. :lol: Bob.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks for the pics Bob.
But mine is definitely not like that. I did take a peek into the tank via the 4" screw bung in the top and saw what looked like a 3" screw bung in the bottom. 
But as I said there is absolutely no drain, exit, tube, hole under the tank or beneath the floor. 
The only water drain is from the boiler clearly visable protruding through the floor. 

Ray.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Ray, I must admit I would have thought you would have one, get yourself a mirror and a good light and see if there is any other holes visible other than the fill.  

While your doing that :wink:...............I will be looking for a Hobby 750 for sale and having a crawl around it. :lol: Bob.


----------



## jncrowe

Iknow exactly where ours is ~~~~~

its on the coffee table it fell off !!!!

another bill on its way 

cath


----------



## Lindsay

Hi Beetee
I have an older Rapido, but have seen more recent models with a similar drain point to mine! Find your water pump, and the tap should be at the lowest point of your feed from the fresh water tank, just before the pump inlet! Hope this helps!
Don't forget to dump you hot water tank as well!! with all taps open!!
All the best, Lindsay


----------



## Codfinger

Beetee said:


> Hi people.
> I can't find the fresh water drain tap in my Rapido 924F. Can anyone help please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Brian.


Hi Brian, on our 983f the fresh water tank drain tap and boiler frost/stat and drain are both under the sink area.
Look underneath your van and you should see two short lenghts of pipe dangling down, these are the outlets for the drain off's.
Hope this helps
Chris


----------



## greygit

It's under the bed in our 742F, if you trace the pipes (roughly) from the fresh water tank you might get an idea where it may be.
Gary


----------



## Beetee

Thanks everyone for the advice....lots to investigate!! If and when I do discover where it is I'll let you know.

Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## josieb

I think you will find the 924 does not have one, you will have to pump it out via the taps. Just turn on the pump and open the taps and allow it to drain down.


----------



## rosalan

I feel some concern about using only the taps to drain your system, for I assume the pump and perhaps the heater are below the taps. This would leave you van's water system and pump vulnerable to freezing with all that entails.
In my van's handbook the manufacturers make a very strong point about draining all water when there are potential freezing conditions. They also state that no warranty will be considered unless the water is drained off. So unless your manufacturers are willing to foot potentially hefty bills, I anticipate that some facility will be there.
Good luck, as it is now reaching the kind of temperatures that can induce damage. Thinking about it, it may be cheaper to drive to Spain for a few weeks than have frost damage.
Alan


----------



## Beetee

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm beginning to think that josieb is correct and that the 924f does not have a drain tap for fresh water as I have searched and drawn a blank. I've drained via the taps and pump and as a precaution I'm leaving an oil filled heater on day and night at the moment while temperatures are so low.....- 8 last night and not above - 2 today. Fingers crossed!!!

Brian.


----------



## Jezport

I would contact the manufacturer to check. Also follow the pipes from the pump as the valve will be close to it.


----------



## josieb

I know Im right. Dont worry you have done the right thing. 
If you are concerned at all ring Wokingham Motorhomes and have a word with Paul he will explain in full to you.
I use an oil filled rad on low for background heat to keep the moisture levels at bay.


----------

